
Microsoft gives Satya Nadella a 66% raise, citing 'strategic leadership' - aloknnikhil
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/10/16/microsoft-gives-ceo-satya-nadella-a-raise-for-2019-fiscal-year.html
======
kowsheek
If any CEO of recent times deserves it, it's Satya. He's brought Microsoft
back from the depths of unsexy!

~~~
blub
Isn't he chiefly responsible for turning MS into another Google - spying on
its so-called customers for even more profit? He must have at least winked in
through.

~~~
m-p-3
He did push hard on open-source some neat products like PowerShell, Visual
Studio Code, etc.

IMO, I would have never guessed 10 years ago that Microsoft would acquire
GitHub.

~~~
justata
VScode is not open-source.

And the open-source version (VScodium) does not support some of the most
useful features like remote dev
([https://github.com/VSCodium/vscodium/issues/196](https://github.com/VSCodium/vscodium/issues/196))

"it appears to be a deliberate licensing choice by Microsoft to not allow use
of the Remote Development extension pack with vscodium"

Microsoft is doing the same vicious trick as Google with Android, Fushia, etc.
: "guys we're cool, we're open source blabla" which attracts lots of people &
dev, but then it quickly becomes full of proprietary blobs, telemetry &
spyware.

Sure there is still the open-source part (AOSP, VSCodium, etc.) but we all now
how unusable AOSP is without all the proprietary stuff.

The same thing is happening to VSCode, MS is adding telemetry, proprietary
parts and the most useful extensions are from MS and not compatible with the
open-source version.

Microsoft is just using open-source as a marketing buzzword.

~~~
hollerith
VSCode is open-source except for 3 recently-introduced extensions, and your
comparing it to Android is unfair.

VSCodium main claim to fame is that it is vscode with the _telemetry_ removed,
not that it is vscode with the proprietary parts removed. There are no
proprietary parts to remove. My experience running VSCodium is that it feels
just like running a vscode binary downloaded from Microsoft (namely, from
[https://code.visualstudio.com/download](https://code.visualstudio.com/download)).
For example, you can use VSCodium to install extensions from Microsoft's
"extension store" \-- with the sole exception of the 3 recently-introduced
proprietary remote-development extensions. The fact that VSCodium has been
hosted on a site owned by Microsoft (namely, Github) for many months is strong
evidence that VSCodium is not violating Microsoft's copyright and that
consequently any coder can get the MIT-licensed code at
[https://github.com/microsoft/vscode](https://github.com/microsoft/vscode) and
build his own vscode that works just like one of Microsoft's binaries in
almost all ways.

The 3 aforementioned proprietary extensions are not included in the vscode
binary you download from
[https://code.visualstudio.com/download](https://code.visualstudio.com/download):
a user has to explicitly install one of the 3 (or the "extension pack" which
causes all 3 to be installed) after installing the binary, so after reading
this thread a user is not going to accidentally start using proprietary parts
of vscode.

VSCodium describes itself as "binary releases of VS Code without MS
branding/telemetry/licensing". That last word refers to the fact that the
binaries at
[https://code.visualstudio.com/download](https://code.visualstudio.com/download)
have a more restrictive license than the source code at
[https://github.com/microsoft/vscode](https://github.com/microsoft/vscode). I
don't understand why MS's lawyers felt the need for a separate licence for the
binaries, but any coder can escape that license by building vscode from the
source code, which is MIT-licensed.

------
racecar789
I hope they also increase the pay of lower level individuals who contributed
to Microsoft's success.

~~~
gargarplex
The fact that _they don't have to_ and you are resulting to _hope_ is just
more evidence of his awesome performance – excepting that one of his stated
goals is to "strengthen trust with customers"

------
JMTQp8lwXL
It's nearly impossible to get a 66% raise for individual performance at non-
executive levels.

~~~
username90
Getting a 66% raise is not impossible if you have offers in that range. Satya
Nadella most likely had some extremely good offers from other companies
wanting to make a similar transformation as Microsoft, and now he accepted the
counteroffer.

~~~
JMTQp8lwXL
Does it really work like this? I guess executives are poached like the rest of
us, but I'd imagine if you decide to take a CEO role, you're more or less
committed for a minimum X number of years (say, through some sort of contract)
unless the board wants to oust you. Because the CEO role is so public-facing
for companies, I imagine they want to keep the turnover to a minimum.

Also, I don't think Satya is that revolutionary. His shtick was "Historically,
Microsoft hasn't been developer friendly. Consequently, we lost the
development community. Let's win them back." It's a wise choice, but it isn't
novel in the same way Steve Job's iPhone as a product was novel.

~~~
lacker
Satya’s big strategic idea was that Microsoft needed to deprioritize Windows
and start making sure that Microsoft products interacted well with iOS,
Android, Macs, and Linux-in-the-datacenter. This was exactly what Microsoft
needed to do, and the strategy has been very successful for them.

------
cylinder
To pay for it, they should clawback Steve Ballmer's pay. Useless.

~~~
dehrmann
Terry Semel at Yahoo! was useless. Steve Ballmer didn't sink Microsoft, so he
had some value.

~~~
jeffshek
That's a bit too much dislike toward Steve Ballmer. The enterprise market is
completely owned by MSFT today (huge part due to him). Azure wouldn't be Azure
if all the enterprise products/contracts already in place. Sure, they missed
an opportunity on mobile, but so did BlackBerry.

The stock market (stock price) just didn't love MSFT despite strong financials
during Ballmer's tenure.

[https://www.macrotrends.net/stocks/charts/MSFT/microsoft/rev...](https://www.macrotrends.net/stocks/charts/MSFT/microsoft/revenue)

